# k3b chce instalować całe kde4

## kacper

cześć,

niechcący usunąłem k3b i zapomniałem, dziś potrzebowałem nagrać coś, chcę go zainstalować, a tu tyle zależności : 

```

root@legion:~/ > emerge -pv k3b

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b  USE="-debug -doc -threads" 1,504 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) -debug" 55 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7  USE="-sndfile" 4,239 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0  179 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.4  USE="(-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 122,837 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 3,033 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/raptor-1.4.20  USE="unicode xml -curl -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.12.1  USE="abiword png" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1-r1  USE="clucene dbus java raptor -debug -doc -redland" 1,875 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.0  USE="clucene dbus fam qt4 -debug -exif -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 916 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -test -zeroconf" 10,272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 27 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solid-4.3.4  USE="bluetooth (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -networkmanager -wicd" 61,052 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 1,552 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstyles-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 7,162 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kuiserver-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.3.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfile-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knewstuff-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcmshell-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.3.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/drkonqi-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solid-hardware-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-4.3.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kioclient-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knetattach-4.3.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kquitapp-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstart-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -zeroconf" 7,207 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 4,054 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/soliduiserver-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solidautoeject-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.3.4  USE="bzip2 handbook samba (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -lzma -openexr" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.3.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-1.68.0_alpha3  USE="dvd encode ffmpeg flac mad vorbis wav (-aqua) -debug -emovix (-kdeenablefinal) -lame -musicbrainz -sndfile -sox -taglib -vcd" 3,808 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-4.3.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.3.4-r1  USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

Total: 56 packages (56 new), Size of downloads: 229,779 kB

root@legion:~/ > 

```

Ja chce tylko k3b, a nie całe kde4 (używam gnome), jak się tego pozbyć?

```

root@legion:~/ > emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.10 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Dec 2009 18:00:22 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache cvs distcc distlocks fixpackages keeptemp keepwork news noclean notitles parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://91.121.124.139/gentoo-distfiles/"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/devnull /usr/local/portage/layman/arcon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg ldap libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="atilibusb" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

root@legion:~/ > 

```

----------

## dziadu

No cóż, albo rybki albo akwarium. K3b czerpie garściami z kde i wymaga zainstalowania podstawowych bibliotek, przede wszystkim kdelibs. A cala reszta to już są zależności wymagane przez kdelibs. Możesz ukrócić trochę ta listę ustawiając USE="-semantic-desktop -handbook" dla ogółu oraz dodatkowe USE dla poszczególnych pakietów - musisz sobie posprawdzać. A potem zacisnąć pasa i do przodu. Albo poszukać czegoś do nagrywania chodzącego pod GTK...Last edited by dziadu on Sat Dec 05, 2009 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qlawy

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> No cóż, albo rybki albo akwarium. K3b czerpie garściami z kde i wymaga zainstalowania podstawowych bibliotek, przede wszystkim kdelibs. A cala reszta to już są zależności wymagane przez kdelibs. Możesz ukrócić trochę ta listę ustawiając USE="-semantic-desktop -handbook" fla ogółu oraz dodatkowe USE dla poszczególnych pakietów - musisz sobie posprawdzać. A potem zacisnąć pasa i do przodu. Albo poszukać czegoś do nagrywania chodzącego pod GTK...

 

Nie o to mu chodzi, a że nie popatrzył to cierpi.

Masz eix? świetnie:

```
eix -e k3b
```

Nie masz? Cóż:

```
emerge -S k3b
```

Teraz zinterpretuj to co otrzymałeś. Poza tym warto czytać informacje podawane przez portage podczas aktualizacji.

----------

## dziadu

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> Nie o to mu chodzi, a że nie popatrzył to cierpi.

 

A o co jemu chodzi?

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> Description:         The CD/DVD Kreator for KDE

 

Pewnie o to.

----------

## dziadu

No ale przecież napisałem, że K3B czerpie z KDE sporo. Teraz pytanie do użytkownika, czy jest świadom narzędzi jakie chce używać/instalować.

----------

## kacper

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Teraz zinterpretuj to co otrzymałeś. Poza tym warto czytać informacje podawane przez portage podczas aktualizacji.

 

Ależ ty mądry, nie ma co.

Używam k3b od 5 lat, a może i więcej, prawie zawsze pod innym środowiskiem niż kde. Miałem przerwę chyba z miesiąc albo dwa, bo nie używałem go i podczas instalacji wyskakuje mi do zainstalowania całe kde, nigdy wcześniej nie potrzebowało tylu zależności. No nic, widocznie tak twórcy zadecydowali, ale nie ma tego złego, przy okazji natchnęło mnie do sprawdzenia nowego kde. Pewnie, znów nie zrobili poprawnej obsługi dwóch ekranów, co jest dla mnie niezbędne, ale może jednak...  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> Pewnie, znów nie zrobili poprawnej obsługi dwóch ekranów, co jest dla mnie niezbędne, ale może jednak...

  To mnie interesi, jak udalo Ci sie to daj znac...

----------

## Raku

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Pewnie, znów nie zrobili poprawnej obsługi dwóch ekranów, co jest dla mnie niezbędne, ale może jednak... 

 

A możesz zdefiniować "poprawną obsługę"?

Bo używam KDE od kilku lat na dwóch ekranach i nie wiem, co jest u mnie zepsute, a może warto by się tym zainteresować?

----------

## lazy_bum

Pewnie używałeś k3b z kde3, które jeszcze 2 m-ce temu mogło być w stable. Tymczasem kde3 wyleciało z portage, pewnie razem z k3b, które wymagało kdelibs z „3”… resztę widać w pierwszym poście — „nowe” k3b mocno zależy od kde4. [SOLVED]? (-;

----------

## Arfrever

Prawdopodobnie błąd 295456.

----------

## kacper

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A możesz zdefiniować "poprawną obsługę"?
> 
> Bo używam KDE od kilku lat na dwóch ekranach i nie wiem, co jest u mnie zepsute, a może warto by się tym zainteresować?

 

Tak, nie udało mi się wcześniej (chyba prz kde 4.1) zrobić dwóch osobnych ekranów tak jak to działa od razu w gnome, po prostu w kde na TV mam czarny ekran i nic nie zrobię. Teraz mam to rozwiązane trochę dziwnie, ale działa : 

```

kacper@legion:~/ > cat .xinitrc

DISPLAY=:0.0 startkde &

DISPLAY=:0.1 exec wmaker

kacper@legion:~/ >

```

----------

